# Can someone help me with the Step by Step process?



## jetter2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi All!

I'm a guy from Dallas looking to relocate to Toronto(for many reasons) but I am still somewhat confused on the entire process. I am an Engineer by trade, so from what I understand, I would immigrate in as a skilled worker.

My issue is, how long does it take to get a visa, and what kind of visa do I need? I have heard it can take 6 months to get a visa but that makes no sense..can I still live and work in Canada during this time? If a Canadian company offers me a job, how in the hell do I tell them "sorry I can't until my visa gets back"?


So here's my version of "the process"..can someone help me fill in the blanks?

(1) Obtain a job offer from a Canadian Company
(2) ??????
(3) Do all the paperwork and file for a perm. visa?

What do I do after the job offer as the company will need me to relocate rather quickly, how do I go about getting a job offer, and moving to canada within about a 2 week period LEGALLY?

Would it be worth it in a case like this to just hire an immigration lawyer?

Thanks again guys,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jetter2 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm a guy from Dallas looking to relocate to Toronto(for many reasons) but I am still somewhat confused on the entire process. I am an Engineer by trade, so from what I understand, I would immigrate in as a skilled worker.
> Firstly, the word Engineer is somewhat of a catchall. What type of engineer are you?
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

If you're a US citizen, you might qualify for a temporary work permit under the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA). I believe you could actually get a work permit under NAFTA at the border as you enter Canada - you just need a job offer in an approved profession (there are approx 60 of these). So moving to Canada to work there temporarily can be done pretty quickly - but emigrating to Canada as a permanent resident would take a lot longer. Once living and working in Canada on a temporary work permit, you could start the process of making the move a permanent one.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/special-business.asp


----------

